# Aula materia



## rosabono

Hola, soy nueva en este foro y me gustaría saber si alguien sabe cómo se podría decir en inglés AULA MATERIA. El aula materia es el aula que se le asigna a un profesor durante todo un curso, los alumnos van a su aula y así el profesor dispone del material del colegio y el suyo propio dentro de la misma aula.


----------



## Peterdg

Bienvenido/a a los foros.

Diria "subject classroom".

Espera la opinión de otros.


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes, Rosa. Te damos la bienvenida al foro.

¿En qué país se usa esa expresión? ¿Qué variedad de español hablas? Olvidaste indicarlo.

Y, por favor, danos la *oración** completa* que quieres traducir.


----------



## rosabono

Gracias, yo pensaba lo mismo pero tenía miedo de que fuera una traducción literal.


----------



## rosabono

Hola Swift, esta expresión lleva usando desde hace un tiempo en España. Anteriormente, los alumnos tenían su propia clase y era el profesor el que iba a su clase. Desde que se usan más las TICs, se prefiere que cada profesor tenga su propia clase o que la comparta con un profesor de la misma asignatura, para disponer de todos los recursos a su alcance. Se suele decir que en este colegio hay AULAS MATERIAS para diferenciarlos de aquellos que aún tienen las aulas clásicas, es decir, donde los alumnos no se mueven de su clase y acude el profesor.


----------



## Vol Boy

Peterdg said:


> Diria "subject classroom".


I don't know what a "subject classroom" is, but that doesn't mean it's incorrect.  It is simply not immediately recognizable to me.

Pero leyendo la descripción de “aula materia” no la entiendo tampoco – o sea entiendo las palabras pero no estoy familiarizado con el concepto.  ¿Pudiera darnos un poco más contexto/información?


----------



## Peterdg

It's a classroom  dedicated to one subject: e.g. a biology classroom. It has all the didactic material that is needed to teach the biology subject, like skeletons, skulls and some other nice items.

EDIT: it is different from a normal classroom where any subject can be taught. You don't necessarily need a lot of specific didactic material to teach a language for example.


----------



## Rubns

"Aula materia" es un aula exclusivamente dedicada a una asignatura. En un aula normal (al menos en España) los alumnos están siempre en ella y los profesores entran y salen según la materia que se dé en cada momento.

I hope this helps.


----------



## swift

We'd really need a full sentence. Anyway, in English I'd probably say that teachers of the same subject are assigned a particular classroom, not the other way round.


----------



## rosabono

AULA MATERIA means that only one subject is taught in that classroom and usually the same teacher is in this classroom as it was his classroom for the same school course. For example, I am a Spanish Language teacher and I have an AULA MATERIA, that means, I have my own classroom with all my resources and the resources provided by the school in this classroom. I have a sign on the door that says HISTORY CLASSROOM - ROSA (my name). This is a new term in Spain as before that, the students had their own classroom and it was the teacher who moved to their classroom. So I am writing an essay desscribing my high school and one of its features is that it has AULA MATERIA for each teacher, to distinguish it from the old system (the one I have explained before). Hope it is more clear now...


----------



## Txiri

An additional point:  it seems fairly clear that you are speaking about what we would call in the USA "high school".  Lower levels of public school probably don't have the variety of teaching materials ...  and university classrooms are grouped when possible according to building. 


I haven't heard of "subject classroom" but when I attended high school, everyone took biology in the same physical space.  We all dissected frogs, 4 or 5 to a table.  Those teaching materials would definitely NOT be transported around the building.  If we had referred to the specific room then, it would have been to "the biology classroom."


----------



## Vol Boy

rosabono said:


> AULA MATERIA means that only one subject is taught in that classroom and usually the same teacher is in this classroom as it was his classroom for the same school course. For example, I am a Spanish Language teacher and I have an AULA MATERIA, that means, I have my own classroom with all my resources and the resources provided by the school in this classroom. I have a sign on the door that says HISTORY CLASSROOM - ROSA (my name). This is a new term in Spain as before that, the students had their own classroom and it was the teacher who moved to their classroom. So I am writing an essay desscribing my high school and one of its features is that it has AULA MATERIA for each teacher, to distinguish it from the old system (the one I have explained before). Hope it is more clear now...



I think the issue is that, in the U.S. at least, it is and has been traditional for a high school teacher to have his/her own classroom.  It's just called "Ms. Rosa's classroom."  Accordingly, I'm not sure there is a term to describe the opposite (where students have a class and teachers move) because that would be an exception to the rule.  For example, my wife is a teacher -- and she has "her" classroom; it has her things, her books her posters, etc. in it and the students come to her classroom.  

I would just call an aula materia "my classroom" if I were a teacher explaining the situation (at least to a U.S. audience).  It would be commonly understood that "your classroom" would have everything in it you describe.


----------



## rosabono

Thanks everybody.
Txiri, yes, I am referring to high schools. It is obvious that there are some subjects which are always taught in the same classroom such as Art, Biology, Chemistry, PE, but now, in Spain, we are trying that all kind of subjects are taught in their specific classrooms. Besides, the point to be added is that it is the classroom of one teacher and sometimes two teachers so it is "my" classroom, not be shared with anyone else (most of the cases).


----------



## swift

I think the problem we're dealing with here is that, in most English-speaking countries, 'aula materia' would add no relevant information to the current classroom-assigning practices, since all subjects are taught in specific classrooms. High School students have Spanish Classrooms, Biology Classrooms, and so on. Mr. Sánchez, Mrs. Hernández and Ms. Rivera would all share the same Spanish Classroom.


----------



## Rubns

Lo que explica rosabono es que esas aulas están empezando a usarse para otras materias no tan técnicas como por ejemplo Historia. Al tratarse de un nuevo concepto no creo que tenga una traducción exacta al inglés.


----------



## rosabono

So we could say that in Spanish high schools we can find two types of classrooms: students' classroom or the teacher's classroom.


----------



## Vol Boy

Rubns said:


> Lo que explica rosabono es que esas aulas están empezando a usarse para otras materias no tan técnicas como por ejemplo Historia. Al tratarse de un nuevo concepto no creo que tenga una traducción exacta al inglés.



  Agreed.  And in my experience, teachers of every subject (History, Biology, Chemistry, Spanish, etc.) always had their own classroom.


----------



## swift

Do you have *a full sentence*?


----------



## Peterdg

Actually, I knew the term in Dutch (vaklokaal) and I looked it up in my Dutch-English dictionary, and that's what it said: "subject classroom"


----------



## swift

Peterdg said:


> Actually, I knew the term in Dutch (vaklokaal) and I looked it up in my Dutch-English dictionary, and that's what it said: "subject classroom"


Well, it all depends on which audience your dictionary was intended to. We don't know whether 'subject classroom' is usual and idiomatic in the UK. We may have been over-generalizing—classroom management strategies are not the same everywhere.


----------



## rosabono

Actualmente, en los centros de educación secundaria españoles podemos encontrar dos tipos de aulas: aulas de alumnos y aulas materias. La tendencia actual es el aula materia ya que el profesor tiene a su alcance todos los recursos didácticos. No obstante, hay detractores que consideran que los alumnos pierden tiempo mientras cambian de aula, pueden crearse más conflictos en los pasillos y tienen que ir siempre cargados con la mochila llena de libros, libretas, etc.


----------



## rosabono

Thanks Peterdg!


----------



## Txiri

Rubns said:


> Lo que explica rosabono es que esas aulas están empezando a usarse para otras materias no tan técnicas como por ejemplo Historia. Al tratarse de un nuevo concepto no creo que tenga una traducción exacta al inglés.



See Swift's post above yours.  The history classroom.  The math classroom.  etc.  It isn't really a new concept for us.  Instead of an umbrella term, i.e., aula _materia_, we substitute in the name of the subject taught.


----------



## Rubns

Me refería a un nuevo concepto en España. De ahí a usar un nuevo término en español que no tiene traducción directa al inglés al haber sido "inventado" recientemente en español. 

Por cierto, aquí lo traducen también como "subject classroom".


----------



## vertebrado

Txiri said:


> An additional point:  it seems fairly clear that you are speaking about what we would call in the USA "high school".  Lower levels of public school probably don't have the variety of teaching materials ...  and university classrooms are grouped when possible according to building.
> 
> 
> I haven't heard of "subject classroom" but when I attended high school, everyone took biology in the same physical space.  We all dissected frogs, 4 or 5 to a table.  Those teaching materials would definitely NOT be transported around the building.  If we had referred to the specific room then, it would have been to "the biology classroom."


Concuerdo con Txiri.
Lo de Aula Materia en español me suena a un termino snob (innecesario, rimbombante, confuso) para describir lo que seria un aula especifica, un aula de biologia, un aula de informatica, etc. En el caso de que fuera impresindible utilizar un termino para referirse a todo el conjunto de aulas especificas utilizaria uno entre estos:
- Aula especifica
- Aula tematica

El que se invento el termino Aula Materia se quedaria a gusto. Tras leer a Peter, supongo que lo harian por imitacion del termino en otras lenguas, pero en español el termino chirria lo mires por donde lo mires. Dos sustantivos juntos funcionando como sustantivo y que para los ajenos al mundo e la Educacion suena a chino. De hecho cuando he leido el nombre del hilo no tenia ni idea de a que se podia estar refiriendo.


----------



## Peterdg

swift said:


> Well, it all depends on which audience your dictionary was intended to. We don't know whether 'subject classroom' is usual and idiomatic in the UK. We may have been over-generalizing—classroom management strategies are not the same.


Agree. That's why I said in my first post: wait for other opinions. And, by the way, I think our classroom management strategy is more efficient than the US one. It's much more efficient (at least, I think it is) to let 100 teachers change classrooms every hour than 2500 students traveling around in the school building every hour.


----------



## swift

vertebrado said:


> Lo de aula materia en español me suena a un t*é*rmino snob (innecesario, rimbombante, confuso) para describir lo que ser*í*a un aula espec*í*fica, un aula de biolog*í*a, un aula de inform*á*tica, etc.


Puede que algunas personas lo encuentren innecesario y probablemente se pueda encontrar otras maneras de expresar el mismo concepto. Desde el punto de vista del traductor, no nos toca enmendarle la plana a quien redactó el texto, sobre todo cuando el término y el concepto designado por él gozan de un uso extendido, principalmente si aparece en documentos oficiales.


> En el caso de que fuera impresindible utilizar un t*é*rmino para referirse a todo el conjunto de aulas espec*í*ficas utilizar*í*a uno entre estos:
> - Aula espec*í*fica
> - Aula tem*á*tica


Pero no se trata de sugerir nuevas denominaciones, sino de traducir lo que ha aportado Rosa 


rosabono said:


> Actualmente, *en los centros de educación secundaria españoles podemos encontrar dos tipos de aulas: aulas de alumnos y aulas materias*. La tendencia actual es el aula materia ya que el profesor tiene a su alcance todos los recursos didácticos. No obstante, hay detractores que consideran que los alumnos pierden tiempo mientras cambian de aula, pueden crearse más conflictos en los pasillos y tienen que ir siempre cargados con la mochila llena de libros, libretas, etc.


----------



## vertebrado

Tienes razon Swift, pido humildemente perdon, no pude contenerme. Pero el que acuñó el término...


----------



## rosabono

Gracias, Swift. Yo no preguntaba si os parecía correcto este término, ya que posiblemente yo tampoco lo hubiera escogido, pero es el que se usa, y por lo tanto el que debo traducir...


----------



## Peterdg

rosabono said:


> Gracias, Swift. Yo no preguntaba si os parecía correcto este término, ya que posiblemente yo tampoco lo hubiera escogido, pero es el que se usa, y por lo tanto el que debo traducir...


Rosa, 

También fíjate en lo que dijo Rubns en el aporte #24 (sobre todo la parte que dice: Por cierto, aquí lo traducen también como "subject classroom".)


----------



## rosabono

Me voy a quedar con el término "subject classroom", ya que creo que es el que más se aproxima. Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones!


----------



## swift

Peterdg said:


> Rosa,
> 
> También fíjate en lo que dijo Rubns en el aporte #24 (sobre todo la parte que dice: Por cierto, aquí lo traducen también como "subject classroom".)


There is actually only one instance of 'subject classroom' in that page.


----------



## swift

Se me ocurre: "classrooms in the regular English sense and classrooms that are assigned to a class". Feel free to suggest a better wording. In my brain, it is the second concept that I find odd.


----------

